# necesito ayuda con este proyecto, puerto paralelo



## alvarog423 (Ago 2, 2006)

holas

primero q nada quiero q sepan mi puerto paralelo funciona a 3.3 voltios
diseñe un circuito para controlar 2 motores de 220v CAmediante puerto paralelo, la funcion resultante a  implementar es esta

Qa = (C + B + Qa)*A (negado) *Qb (negado) *D (negado)   -> motor 1
Qb = ((AC)+Qb)*B (negado) *Qa (negado) *D (negado)      -> motor 2

estos Qa y Qb accionaran los 2 motores mediante un MOC3010 y un triac (con sus respectivas resistencias).

lo implementare usando 
2 CI LS7402
2 CI LS7408
1 CI LS7404
2 MOC3010
2 TIC225S
las resistencias respectivas...

la PC controlara C (pin D0)  y D (pin D1) unicamente, ademas un pin extra (pin D2) dara corriente a los circuitos integrados y las tierras de estos iran a la tierra del puerto paralelo

no se si estare exigiendo demasiado al puerto paralelo, temo q este pueda quemarse, pero no soy experto en el tema, ustedes q opinan?


----------



## ozkrelo (Ago 19, 2006)

Hola, bueno supongo ya conoces el puerto, tiene 8 salidas, 3 entradas, del pin 2-9 son las salidas del 9-12 son las entradas y del 18-25 son tierras, tu controlas la salida y con un transistor de potencia puedes hacer que mandando una señal muy muy pequeña eches a andar lo que quieras, el que te recomiendo es un transistor tipo darlington NPN del valor que necesites , he visto hasta de 600 V a 100 Amperes !, y no cuestan mas de 120 pesos , el lugar que te recomiendo para comprarlos es agelectronics.com tienen su local en salvador en el centro


----------

